# Drilling winter grasses



## Colby (Mar 5, 2012)

Here in Central Texas, right between Austin and Bryan. This slow winter type rain we are getting today has gotten me thinking about when to plant. Plan on planting wheat and Maximus Rye. We will be drilling it in pastures and a little in a hayfeild for the deer and then later on for hay. 
Any idea when I need to drill? And should I drill fertilizer in with it as well?
Thanks!


----------

